# Kabaroan



## GAB (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi All,
Went to a seminar in Elk Grove, CA. Yesterday. Ramiro Estalilla Jr., It was at Evans Shorin Ryu Dojo. Nice time, Sensei Tim Evans has known "Apo" for many years and they really are like family.

Has anyone else trained in this or aquainted with this System, Rigonan-Estalilla kabaroan?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Emptyglass (Oct 18, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Has anyone else trained in this or aquainted with this System, Rigonan-Estalilla kabaroan?




Hi Gary:

I was fortunate enough to spend a substantial amount of time with GM Estalilla at the 2004 FMA Festival in Las Vegas earlier this month. His system and philosophy are very unique and from what I have learned and been shown there is a very steady progression and solid cirriculum behind his method. I highly recommend that anyone who is willing should not pass up the opportunity to learn from him.

Rich Curren


----------



## GAB (Oct 18, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi Gary:
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend a substantial amount of time with GM Estalilla at the 2004 FMA Festival in Las Vegas earlier this month. His system and philosophy are very unique and from what I have learned and been shown there is a very steady progression and solid cirriculum behind his method. I highly recommend that anyone who is willing should not pass up the opportunity to learn from him.
> 
> Rich Curren


Hi Rich,

Thanks for the response.
I think you are right on,  I will really go out of my way to learn from him or start with one of his certified instructors.

I feel he is very genuine, something you don't see real often.

Regards, Gary


----------



## GAB (Nov 30, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi Gary:
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend a substantial amount of time with GM Estalilla at the 2004 FMA Festival in Las Vegas earlier this month. His system and philosophy are very unique and from what I have learned and been shown there is a very steady progression and solid cirriculum behind his method. I highly recommend that anyone who is willing should not pass up the opportunity to learn from him.
> 
> Rich Curren


Hi Rich,

Just getting back to you about GM Estalilla.

My son and I went to his home a couple of Saturdays ago and spent the whole day there. Had to leave the house at 5:00A did not get home till around 11:00P.

It was a great time, learned quite a bit about the man and his System.

We started at 8:A and went till lunch then went back out about 1 and worked till late almost dark had some more to munch and listened to some stories and he played the guitar. 
Like I say, had a great time. Got a video and bought a couple of his sticks  (he uses a different type, heavy type of plastic) As hard as they are anything else turns to pulp, even the rattan. I did not want to wreck my rattan (besides it is something he has sooo).

I will keep up with it, I think maybe we will try to get down there once a month for awhile. Plus I study it at a different Dojo then the one I usually go to, keeps me busy...

Regards, Gary


----------

